
Jamie Dimon says if you're 'stupid' enough to buy Bitcoin, you'll pay the price - mbgaxyz
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/13/jamie-dimon-says-people-who-buy-bitcoin-are-stupid.html
======
johng
It's funny that he says it's worthless and has no value but in the same
interview says its great for people in Venezuela, Cuba and North Korea. I
believe he just made the perfect use case for it without even knowing it.
People want a currency that isn't controlled by the government and isn't tied
to the whims of central banks who can inflate it and make it worthless at
will. And like Gold, it really is limited... it's right there in the code.
It's also not easy to generate, so there is no "just print more". Just my 2c.
though.

------
arkitaip
Bitcoin seems to have made lots of "stupid" millionaires in the past months. I
would like to be that stupid.

~~~
burntrelish1273
Better have a way to dump it quick and have already sold put option hedges.

Bitcoin is less risky used as an ephemeral CC and cash replacement.

